# Amazon Kindle Silk Browser on CM7 port



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I downloaded the Amazon Silk Browser APK from xda. There are people having FCs when installing the APK when running CM7. Anyone fix this or know of a fix for it?

EDIT: I tried installing through recovery to no avail. I also manually moved over the lib files to system/lib and change permissions.. Also moved the browser apk file from data/app to system/app... This did not work as well.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

So no one has figured this out?


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

That is just for CM7 on kindle, no?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

